# Can Windows view RTF files?



## gabbo84 (Oct 18, 2007)

Hi

I am sending out my resume to different companies via email with an an RTF file attachment containing my resume.

I dont have microsoft word for mac yet but my question is will whoever recieves my email (assuming they use windows pc) be able to view my resume if its an RTF file?

is there any other way/program i could use to send my resume without using word?

please help


----------



## mabmac (Nov 8, 2007)

Yes it can be read by Windows users with Word by exemple, but why don't you simply export your resume in PDF in that case ?


----------



## contoursvt (May 1, 2005)

Another vote for PDF


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

Ditto on the pdf.

AppleWorks in particular sometimes creates RTF files that cannot be easily read by other applications or systems.


----------



## Rampant AV (Aug 2, 2005)

.PDF for sure. My wife is a recruiter and she wishes everyone would send .PDFs.


----------



## EvanPitts (Mar 9, 2007)

I would suggest sending it in PDF format, especially because it should render correctly on every platform. You will be better off if you use either an earlier version of Acrobat, or set it to create an earlier format of PDF. Version 5 should work on practically all platforms. Remember to send it as "Window Friendly Attachments", otherwise Windoze will cough chunks.

RTF files, though devised by the Evil Empire, is not normally rendered correctly by the software written by the Evil Empire.

Also remember that many places also handle job applications by FAX, which is entirely supported by modem equipped Macs. (iMAcs prior to the iSight equiped G5's.) FAXing has even less complications than e-mail and attachments, and it is entirely acceptable to send FAXes to potential employers in the evening (which they actually prefer because it keeps the FAX from being tied up.)

Avoid "WORD" format like the plague - there are too many problems with people running different versions, and incompatibilities, and the whole thing with DocX...


----------

